# andrea bargnani is the next...



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

is andrea the next dirk or the next nikolov?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Maybe we should save this for a time when more than 0.1% of the board has seen him play?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

somehow, ...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haven't seen him play. I did see Luis Scola and Tiago Splitter play the other day. I think Verejao is better than Splitter. Scola will be a beast if the Spurs ever decide to bring him over.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Italian members know him very well, so we know that Andrea's comparison is definitely Dirk and not Skita, and maybe he can do better than Dirk (above all on defense).

Maybe we are a little too much entusiast ... who know ... but when you see some moves/actions of Bargnani ... jeez ... your jaw falls down to the floor 
:jawdrop:


----------



## Cambridgeshire (Jan 15, 2005)

Bargnani RMX

Bargnani RRMX

Bagnani Dunk Attempt


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

...KVH.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Bust.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Not Nowitzki,not Skita....He'll be the next Hedo!


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

Hedo is not a right comparison for Andrea... Hedo needs to have the ball in his hands much time to be effective while Andrea needs less than 1 second to explode to the rim (see some of his highlights)... that's just one reason, there are much more starting from their sizes...

The right comparison could be a mix between Pau Gasol and Dirk Nowitzki with a low post game to build.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

Toxicity said:


> Hedo is not a right comparison for Andrea... Hedo needs to have the ball in his hands much time to be effective while Andrea needs less than 1 second to explode to the rim (see some of his highlights)... that's just one reason, there are much more starting from their sizes...
> 
> The right comparison could be a mix between Pau Gasol and Dirk Nowitzki with a low post game to build.


He's not saying Hedo as a comparison to his game, he's using him to guage his level of impact. Saying he will be Dirk as in a superstar, Hedo as in a solid role player, or Niki as a horrible failure.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Andrea Bargnani is the next.... overrated Euro guy who won't do anything but flop in the NBA.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

fans never know when it comes to euro prospects


----------



## Toxicity (Jul 21, 2004)

iverson101 said:


> He's not saying Hedo as a comparison to his game, he's using him to guage his level of impact. Saying he will be Dirk as in a superstar, Hedo as in a solid role player, or Niki as a horrible failure.


I know but Dirk and Skita are good comparisons while Hedo is another type of player... i'd say Radmanovic as solid starter.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Carbo04 said:


> Andrea Bargnani is the next.... overrated Euro guy who won't do anything but flop in the NBA.


We'll see ...

Then can you say me of which "overrated euro guys" you're speaking ? 

Because at his age only guys like Gasol, Dirk or Danilovic had his averages ...


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Just a neutral opinion
Bargnani's potential is intimidating- that's not much to argue about, 6'11 guy with great shot along with SF's agility
not all players develop up to their max. potential, again a fact. Also you have to consider euro and NBA games have some big differences... some euro's can break through that in a season or two, others become busts in NBA, no matter how good they were in europe (and the other way around). and that's why you can never know what'll happen with players from europe when they get to NBA...

anyway Bargnani could end up as a tweener considering I can't imagine him guarding SF's or PF's in NBA, he'll have the same troubles Dirk has in defense. He is not already a factor in his team that could pull away the game without his teamates support (I'd expect that to change in a year or two) and right now imo he isn't some spectacular one on one player, while he should be deadly in a pick&roll (depends on the PG he'll play with in NBA).

Bargnani is not yet a sure thing, but is getting more and more responsibility in his team that is one of the better teams in europe, has the possibilities to become a 30ppg scorer type player, isn't the most versatile player on the planet and when it comes to NBA level doesn't have game in the post developed good enough to battle with most NBA PF's, but showed some great progress in the post since the begining of the season... right now he is not the sure thing, but the way things are going for him I'd wait for one more year in europe when he could (actually I think he will) earn himself a top5 spot in the draft if he continues to progress as much as he did in the last two years...


Bargnani being better than Skita? ...that could be said with big certanty, considering the effect Skita had in europe (=none) 



> Haven't seen him play. I did see Luis Scola and Tiago Splitter play the other day. I think Verejao is better than Splitter. Scola will be a beast if the Spurs ever decide to bring him over.


I think you've just had a bad luck watching a bad game from Splitter. 
At 20 he is more versatile player than Varejao was at 22 with much bigger impact on the game, better fundamentals, post game, athleticism... when it comes to euro players that are right now interesting for NBA, Splitter might not develope in to the best one (can't be compared to Bargnani's potential), but imo he is definately the most sure thing to come out of Europe...


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Matiz said:


> He is not already a factor in his team that could pull away the game without his teamates support


Mmm, this is partially not true: have you seen the game Vs Panathinaikos of 1 month ago ?

And this saturday he won literally the game for Benetton in the last 2 minutes with a dozen points and a couple of decisive rebounds on defense.

He's just 21 and with him play Siskauskas, Nicholas, Zizis, Goree, Popovic ... 

It's not like Dirk and Wurzburg, where "he was" the offense.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't know if Mago could really become as strong as Dirk( at the moment he is still not that good on offense and is not a superb one one one player, but is still very young), but I'm pretty sure when I say this is not Skita number 2.. I hate reading and reading that MAgo could be Skita number 2..Mago is not all about potential..HE IS A PLAYER,already a very effective player in a leauge of men, strong talented men(I'm talking about the Euroleague)..he is not like a guy playing against 6 feet centers (the usual HS big man..), and is not a young inexperienced euroguy who has never seen the floor... I mean 2 years ago BArgnani was like Skita when drafted..a talented unproven big man, now he has grown up and has proved everybody he is great..

And about his numbers that are good,but not very impressive u have to keep in mind that his team has a very good distribution of points and he still takes few shoots..
Plus on defense he is getting better and better.. he is already a terrific shot blocker and has quick feet.. Just has to learn how to control better his body and his hands..but it wont' be hard to be a better defender than Dirk :biggrin: 

MAgo(if not Dirk) could turn into a Troy Murphy type of player offensively,with more pure talent,even better shooter and slasher but less rebounder...but at the same time a far better defensive players(Troy sucks on d :biggrin: ) or again into a far more athletic Okur..
These 2 comparisons are about the offense(Dirk is a good comparison too :clap: )...on defense I still have doubts because he has all the tools,but still is not a sure defender..we will see but he is an hard worker, a coachable and intelligent player, he can learn things..but u can't learn his skills


----------



## Luca (Jan 3, 2006)

i vote for Hedo,but i think that he could became better...
i don't wanna exaggerate,but if he'll keep the right way like he's doing now he could became the next Dirk...
only the future will answer us at the question...
it's to early to say what will it happen.
At the moment i can only say that he could be(now) a good player in the NBA,nothing else
but i think that in this time we're talking too much about him and also the newspapers... 
Only if he bears well the pressure he could show his potential


ps: sorry for my english...maybe i make some mistakes...if u don't understand what i say just ask


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Bargnani today
28 minutes
22 points
6 rebounds


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

he will be the next bargnani he isin't like dirk,hedo anyone.Dirk is a freak in a good way though.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

He is right now definitely closer to Dirk than Skita and all those HS busts. He will be at the very least a Brian Cook clone but more likely, like other posters said, a player in the mold of Memo and Troy Murphy


----------

